# new viv for a new burmese



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

i started this viv for a burmese python i am picking up once the viv is ready for her. she is a female granite DH albino/green which i hope to pair up with a granite/green in the future!! so as soon as this is done i can pick her up,i think she is about 8 feet at the moment and a 09 but not 100% sure!!
the viv will be 7 feet long by 32" wide and 24" high,it will also have a large shelf one end of it!!


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking good. I've been looking at your other viv builds and im impressed. :2thumb:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

cheers hope to get back to during the coming week!! only get small amounts of time in the workshop,good tools make it easy!!


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got very little done as waiting for wood to come that never came,told me today sometime but will have to wait untill i get more time in the workshop but i did a little while there!!








i have started to varnish this while waiting for my wood and one i get the shelf in its going to be a hassle to varnish the bits out of the way so will varnish as i go!!
























































the underside of the shelf!!








the shelf area on the bottom will have a small door to the side of the viv so i can get into clean from both sides!!
now the wait for wood!!!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got a bit of time in the workshop this morning and got a good bit done. also got given a large pain of glass last night which will do for the door which has cut the cost down again.








left side on!!
































the above is a door so i can get in and clean under the shelf from both sides!!!

































































need to make the door now before i can do the front as its free glass,can work around the door once size is known!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

a few coats of varnish!!
























































now off to start on the door and the front!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

nearly done!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got the guts of this done now just need to add the floor and hang the door!! oh put one more vent in also!!
































































next post hope to have this at home and up and running!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

varnish dry and door hung,won't get to finish this untill after the new year!!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

just a small bit done!!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got the wood for the base yesterday so got that on and the wood sealed and ready for heater light etc.
will need to sort the door out with a lock before picking up the female burmese!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got her home and the viv is up and running,hope to have the granite burmese sometime this weekend ?








lock on,other hafe was making sure this was done before snake got here!








and in the snake room!!
shall p9ost a photo once the burmese is here!!! : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

your build is well made, keep up the good work:2thumb:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> your build is well made, keep up the good work:2thumb:


cheers,off in a hour or so to pick the female burmese up!!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Pics of her in it :2thumb:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

and here you go,female cb 10 early!! granite het albino/green and just knocked back a small rabbit!!


----------

